# thiefs



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, what would u do? I am a good observer, i know when im in one
of these foreclosed dumps so many times, where stuff is. Well this week while
Boarding some windows, u know improving curb appeal, that stuff inside was missing.
Now its secure and the tracks around and in show me an inspector was there. Would u
say something, affraid if i do and the loser finds out, then he can call out my work for pay back.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

If your work is up to snuff...what's the worry?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, your right....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I also beleve you may be obligated to make a report...I know we are under the circumstances you've described


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I had a situation similar to yours awhile back. We did an initial on a property and had photos of the interior showing certain personals present. 
We went back for something else and in the mean time another company was there for other work. Low and behold a few of the personals were no longer there. I took the original photos and the new ones showing the items gone and notified the client.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess the right thing is to let them know...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one this morning where the neighbor owns a resale shop and claims he is storing items of his in the property we are securing. Whatever bud, take it up with the broker.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tough call for those of you who do ongoing P&P and worry about charge backs. We did a trash out on a 3 family about a year and a half ago. Property was boarded up by the city. Client had us take off the plywood covering rear door and install new door to allow access. Every 2 weeks we were there to do mowing, and each time the door was wide open and something gone and damage done. (hot water heaters missing, walls busted open and copper gone, etc). Notified the client each time but they didn't seem too concerned. OK here it comes, asked us to bid the damages, etc and a week later ok'd the repairs at "no charge" because we installed the door allowing access. Needless to say, we declined the w/o
I've told clients the same thing, unless you have 24hr security, electronic monitoring of who's in and out of these properties, don't come to me about free work for whatever is wrong after we've done our work.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

If it's pre sale sometimes the police won't even allow us to make a report. They have said we have no way of knowing it wasn't the homeowner that came back and took the stuff or stripped the copper. Nothing illegal about homeowner taking copper from their own homes they said


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> If it's pre sale sometimes the police won't even allow us to make a report. They have said we have no way of knowing it wasn't the homeowner that came back and took the stuff or stripped the copper. Nothing illegal about homeowner taking copper from their own homes they said


If it's presale, I always note what is missing and say something like "It appears the homeowners have come back and removed more of their personals." You always have to document when stuff disappears, especially presale. CYA, never know if/when the homeowner will blame you for the missing items, even if they took it them themselves. That's why its so important to check if the property is secure, if not report it every time. Even if you don't secure it due to the client or work order. Create the papertrail that says you didn't take the crap that's missing. :thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow when I read the subject line I thuogh this was about national being thiefs!:innocent:


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Thatz common knowledge


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

In the middle of doing a trash out today before we locked and headed to lunch I put in the air fresheners to get the stank out...


Well when I returned somebody broke in thru a window and stole the air fresheners... Yeah that's all they stole was air fresheners! I guess they just needed them more than I did


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Last fall i was asked to do some wints following behind a company that was in from Ohio doing locks and trash outs. Every house i went to the dishwashers and kitchen appliances were missing. I ran into this company at a house while they were doing the trash out.They had no idea who i was or why i was there,as i arrived they were moving the appliances into a box truck.I commented that it was a nice stove,i was told that they resale for $100.00 if i was interested. I declined and told them why i was there,they turned white as a ghost.

I never did see them again


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I also beleve you may be obligated to make a report...I know we are under the circumstances you've described






When i was in the biz non of the nationals seemed to care in the slightest.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> When i was in the biz non of the nationals seemed to care in the slightest.


if there really nice I`ll leave them, but there going to need any kind of heavy cleaning there removed! with the **** prices for sales clean I`m not cleaning!!


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

BPWY said:


> When i was in the biz non of the nationals seemed to care in the slightest.


Core Logic requires that you report on missing appliances everytime you go to the property via repaire base. If you miss it and an inspector finds it they will make you replace at your own cost. These days they try to charge me back for properties I have never been to because the sump pump is not working. They have never done this but alot of paperwork and photos for them not to.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

costya 50 to cleanit or scrap it for 25


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

GG3 said:


> Core Logic requires that you report on missing appliances everytime you go to the property via repaire base. If you miss it and an inspector finds it they will make you replace at your own cost. These days they try to charge me back for properties I have never been to because the sump pump is not working. They have never done this but alot of paperwork and photos for them not to.




And they also try to put all they crap on you when they re-assign a property to you they pulled from someone else. Last year during some HUD work the company had properties they had to have assigned by a certain date or they would loose them.Sad thing is when they re-assign a property you get all the negative crap that is with it. They dumped 180 properties on me in two days. Was told not to worry about it,but i was the one who got the crap because they were not done by the due date.Constant emails from them about due dates.I finally told them they put them there so they were 
assigned and not taken back so if you want to cry about lay it on someone else.Most were past the due date by 3 weeks or better


----------

